# Passport validity for new EP



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,
I have been working in Singapore for past 15 months.
I am planing to switch my job now. 
My passport will be expiring in mid July 2018 i.e. next year
Should i get my passport renewed before requesting my new employer to sponsor my EP or is it ok to apply using my existing passport?
Will the new EP have a less than 1 year validity because my passport will expire in a year?
Does anyone has any experience with this situation?

Regards,


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is easy to get an EP transferred to a new passport. But if you get one before applying, you don't even need to do that.


----------

